# [Résolu] [Noyau] Erreur lors du chargement du file system

## Saimoun

Bonjour  :Smile: 

J'imagine que j'ai un peu trop tripoté les options du kernel lors de sa compilation (dans le make menuconfig), et du coup je ne peux pas démarrer, j'ai l'erreur suivante :

```
VFS: unable to mount root fs via NFS

[...]

Kernel panic - not syncing: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (2,0)
```

Ce n'est pas un problème matériel mon disque démarre très bien sous Debian. Et a mon avis la partition est bien formée (en ext3), car je peux la monter sans aucune erreur.

J'ai déjà cherché pas mal de temps dans les options du noyau, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que j'aurais pû enlever...

Sinon, comment revenir à la configuration du kernel qu'il y avait au début (c'est-à-dire comment retrouver toutes les options qu'il y avait lorsque j'avais installé le paquet gentoo-sources) ?

----------

## freezby

Salut,

Dans le menuconfig :

File systems > Network file systems (à cocher) > NFS client support (à cocher en dur, vu que t'en as besoin pour booter) +/- les sous options.

Sinon, pour revenir à la config que tu avais avant, perso je fais tjrs une copie du fichier .config (/usr/src/.config) et puis c'est pas mal d'avoir une entrée de secours dans grub au cas où t'arriverais pas à booter sur la nouvelle.

----------

## xaviermiller

Non, je ne pense pas qu'il veuille booter en NFS.

Vérifie dans le "make menuconfig" que le support pour EXT3, le chipset PATA/SATA sont en DUR dans le noyau.

----------

## Biloute

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> Sinon, comment revenir à la configuration du kernel qu'il y avait au début (c'est-à-dire comment retrouver toutes les options qu'il y avait lorsque j'avais installé le paquet gentoo-sources) ?

 

Tu tapes

```
# make clean && make mrproper
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Attention : "make mrproper" (qui fait aussi un "make clean") efface le .config !

A utiliser avec précaution.

Tant que j'y suis, une petite pub pour Pappy's Kernel Seeds (http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/) et "Debian GNU/Linux device driver check page" (http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/)

Ce sont mes deux liens "kernel" favoris  :Smile: 

----------

## Saimoun

Génial  :Very Happy: 

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, ça y est ça marche.

Pour info c'était bien "le chipset PATA/SATA" que je n'avais pas coché. D'ailleurs je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi je devais le cocher, mes disques ne sont pas connectés en SATA mais en IDE...

----------

## netfab

 *Saimoun wrote:*   

> D'ailleurs je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi je devais le cocher, mes disques ne sont pas connectés en SATA mais en IDE...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PATA (ou P-ATA) est un acronyme signifiant : Parallel Advanced Technology Attachment, nouveau nom de l'interface IDE (ou aussi ATAPI), suite à l'apparition du remplaçant Serial ATA.
> 
> 

 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_ATA

----------

## Saimoun

Okay ! C'était donc ça ^^ Je ne savais pas !

Merci pour l'info  :Wink: 

----------

